

What is the karma threshold for downvoting? - jklein11


======
ColinWright
Last adjustment I saw was to 500.

Why do you ask? Is it just idle curiosity, or is there something you think
should be downvoted?

It's worth saying again that only comments can be downvoted, never
submissions.

~~~
jklein11
Thanks for the answer! It was really just idle curiosity.

------
jklein11
Anyone care to speculate as to why only comments can be downvoted?

~~~
starshadowx2
"Good"/useful submissions will (hopefully) get upvoted anyways, so there isn't
really a need to downvote the "bad" ones. It could also be considered a
deterrent for new users who are still learning what is "good" to submit, or it
could be used for an automatic downvote bot or something.

~~~
jklein11
Couldn't the same thing be said about good/useful comments?

